# Visit Sharjah : Need Info



## macgyver (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi.

Do I need to apply visa if i want to visit (sharjah) UAE ?
I hold bahrain working visa.
I am Indonesian.

Thanks for the Info


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

I think for certain professions (let's say managerial or similar) you can get a stamp in the botder, but I can't be sure.


----------

